# Tradewinds in Turkey



## Dave&Linda (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm sure most Tradewinds Cruise Club (TWCC) members have gotten word but for others interested, TWCC is getting ready to start operations in Turkey, along the Med out of the town of "_Orhaniye , one of several bays that make up the area known as Hisaronu. _

To quote a notice I recently received: "_From our base at the Hotel Palmiye we will sail into the Gulf of Hisaronu , a beautiful, fiord like, tree-lined gulf, dominated, at its south-western entrance, by the Greek Island of Symi.  There is a ruined monastery off the entrance to the bay of Selimiye which is just asking to be explored.  Sunday night will most likely be spent in the aptly named Paradise Bay .  

The week will also include a visit to Bozburun, located on the western end of the Bozburun Peninsula .  From Bozburun it’s only a short hop around the corner to the deserted bay of Bozuk Buku , site of the ancient Citadel of Loryma from where, in 1552, Suleiman the Magnificent launched his successful campaign to defeat the Knights of Rhodes"_

Anybody interested in a referral can contact me.  Dave


----------



## Dave&Linda (Feb 22, 2008)

OOppss! Spoke too soon. Just received another email from Tradewinds explaining that due to some sort of problems with the boat scheduled to be sent to Turkey, operations there have been postponed until at least 2009. Imagine some TWCC members who signed-up are not going to be happy.


----------

